

Why You Should Always Annotate Your Wireframes - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/design-articles/why-you-should-always-annotate-your-wireframes

======
devmonk
There sure are a lot of green dots and green squares on that page, though.
While I agree that you need to explain buttons, etc., you're probably on the
better track if it is so intuitive you _don't_ need to annotate.

